# Badass NF's



## The Great One

I find it very hard to come across a badass intuitive feeler. However, there are some. Post them....

Tool from "The Expendibles"- INFJ










Kanye West-ENFP










Tupac-ENFP










That's all I've got for now. Please keep adding more to the list.​


----------



## Nasmoe

Maybe??








'cause he's a wrestler :\

lol at "tool from The Expendables"


----------



## The Great One

Nasmoe said:


> Maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause he's a wrestler :\
> 
> lol at "tool from The Expendables"


What's wrong with Tool? He's a total INFJ all the way? lol, you're right I think McFolley was an ENFP.


----------



## Nasmoe

NatetheGreat said:


> What's wrong with Tool? He's a total INFJ all the way? lol, you're right I think McFolley was an ENFP.


Sorry I thought you were calling Mickey Rourke a tool. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One

Nasmoe said:


> Sorry I thought you were calling Mickey Rourke a tool. :laughing:


No, his character in "The Extendibles" movie was called "Tool". He seemed like an ISTP on the outside, but later as he began to talk and as you got to see his hobbies you could figure out that he was an INFJ.


----------



## SlowPoke68

Lord Byron
The Phantom of the Opera
Adolf Hitler
Subcomandante Marcos


----------



## The Great One

Cassanova was a badass ENFP as well, and a master seducer.


----------



## Runescribe

SlowPoke68 said:


> The Phantom of the Opera


I agree - the Phantom of the Opera is definitely an NF.

Either the NF or the NT could have the inventiveness of the Phantom - it's his romantic flair and near mythic obsessions that give him away as an NF.


----------



## Later Days

Lol @ Kanye.
That guy is a serious jerkface. He's an ENFP that has gone the way wrong way, but definitely an ENFP.

Bob Dylan!


----------



## no strings attached

I BELIEVE FEDOR IS INFJ (may be v.bias)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vel

Iggy Pop - I think he is ENFP











PJ Harvey - either INFJ or INFP, I am leaning more towards INFJ but not sure, she sounds like a very private person, from her interviews and biography definitely an introvert, a feeler, and an intuitive


----------



## Darkestblue

I hope to be a badass NF some day. I'm not quiet there yet, though.


----------



## Repus

ENFPs can be badass. It's an Ne-thing. 

ENFJ? Not so much.


----------



## kaycee

um, me :crazy:


----------



## Etchingsunderthecarpet

uh, I'm gonna go the classic rout:

John Lennon

totally a badass

as for his category... hmmm. INFP INFJ ??

i think probably an introvert... although he was good at being outgoing, he kept his personal shit very private for a long time.
what do you guys think?


----------



## xezene

Etchingsunderthecarpet said:


> uh, I'm gonna go the classic rout:
> 
> John Lennon
> 
> totally a badass
> 
> as for his category... hmmm. INFP INFJ ??
> 
> i think probably an introvert... although he was good at being outgoing, he kept his personal shit very private for a long time.
> what do you guys think?


Agree, I think he was a fairly extroverted INFP.



SlowPoke68 said:


> Adolf Hitler


buhhh. How on earth was Hitler an F?? If he was, he was the most unhealthy F in existence.


----------



## Etchingsunderthecarpet

> buhhh. How on earth was Hitler an F?? If he was, he was the most unhealthy F in existence.


yeah I remember reading that Hitler was an ENFJ and it made sense to me because of their charisma and, when you think about it, he was obviously very passionate--very emotional. And I'd say extremely angry and misguided.


----------



## Linnifae

Sailormoon :tongue:


----------



## The Great One

Linnifae said:


> Sailormoon :tongue:


lol, sailor moon is a badass?


----------



## Linnifae

NatetheGreat said:


> lol, sailor moon is a badass?


She saved the universe several seasons in a row. You try it sometime! :wink:


----------



## KateAusten

Lizzie Bennett -- ENFP









Lee Adama = ENFJ?









Ariel -- ENFP


----------



## Sheppard

Spawn

pledged his soul to the devil for love of his wife. pretty sure he's a very dark and pain'd version of an infj

(not for the faint of heart)


----------



## The Great One

Both Liu Kang and Raiden from Mortal Kombat are INFJ.


----------



## lirulin

Doctor Who - as played by David Tennant. The rest of the incarnations, so far as I can see, look ENTP. Always he is Dom-Ne.
And Rory is pretty badass, eventually - & probably INFJ.
Gwen from Torchwood might be ENFJ. Jack is probably ESFJ though.


----------



## The Great One

William Wallace from Braveheart-INFJ


----------



## The Great One

Superman-ENFJ










Spiderman-ENFP










Martian Man Hunter- INFJ


----------



## Monkeeman

I'm surprised no one's said the most badass INFP of all time.
Vash the Stampede from Trigun.

Well probably the only badass INFP.


----------



## Dania

Sorry.. I dont see TUPAC as badass and I dont see Kanye as ENFP (yuck!!!)


----------



## The Great One

Dania said:


> Sorry.. I dont see TUPAC as badass and I dont see Kanye as ENFP (yuck!!!)


Are you kidding? Tupac was a total hardass.


----------



## randomcouchpotato

i think we're forgetting the most badass INFP musician of all time. It takes a real badass man to growl and play a heavily distorted guitar while wearing a dress


----------



## Dania

The Great One said:


> Are you kidding? Tupac was a total hardass.


His life and death is all too controversial.. what YOU see in him and what I see in him maybe two different things. To many he is just some dumb black gangster rapper. To me he was a spokesperson for the people who have it hard as he did... and showing some people what they have blinded their eyes to. (the conditions in the communities etc)

There is nothing hard ass about Tupac to me, he is a real emotional and deep... poetic guy. Soft??maybe even soft lol.


----------



## The Great One

Dania said:


> His life and death is all too controversial.. what YOU see in him and what I see in him maybe two different things. To many he is just some dumb black gangster rapper. To me he was a spokesperson for the people who have it hard as he did... and showing some people what they have blinded their eyes to. (the conditions in the communities etc)
> 
> There is nothing hard ass about Tupac to me, he is a real emotional and deep... poetic guy. Soft??maybe even soft lol.


I was just fuckin around with that post and agree with everything you said. Hell, before I saw a 2 hour VH1 biograpy of him, I thought that he was ESTP. However, when I saw that, I knew that he was an ENFP. Hell, he even discribed himself as, "kind and sensitive".


----------



## Dania

The Great One said:


> I was just fuckin around with that post and agree with everything you said. Hell, before I saw a 2 hour VH1 biograpy of him, I thought that he was ESTP. However, when I saw that, I knew that he was an ENFP. Hell, he even discribed himself as, "kind and sensitive".


Definitely dont judge him based on any chopped and screwed propaganda that the media produces! trust me... Gang war fare did not kill tupac and biggy.. corruption did. Why? Tupac talked too much. was too honest. was too hard to control.

Anyway. If you watch the rest of this 4 part interview you will see him express how arrogant he is... so later in his career you cant be too surprised.. the dude is as honest as they come. and thats why he is dead unfortunately.


----------



## The Great One

Maxamillion Pegasus from Yu-Gi-Oh-INFJ


----------



## Shantkn

NF's do end up being the stereotypical "main character" for more fictional works.

Or at least in anime, they're all over the place there. As said before, Himura Kenshin, Shinji Ikari (although he's a rather complicated badass), Vash the Stampede, Kenzo Tenma, etc...


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Lady Gaga?


----------



## The Great One

Azalea said:


> Lady Gaga?


Anyone that wears a dress entirely composed of meat has to be a badass. She is one badass INFP.


----------



## Alediran

Shantkn said:


> NF's do end up being the stereotypical "main character" for more fictional works.
> 
> Or at least in anime, they're all over the place there. As said before, Himura Kenshin, Shinji Ikari (although he's a rather complicated badass), Vash the Stampede, Kenzo Tenma, etc...


The Sailor Scouts, Goku, Gohan, Rick Hunter (Robotech), Lina Inverse and Amelia from Slayers. Anime is definitely full of NF main characters.


----------



## The Great One

Alediran said:


> The Sailor Scouts, Goku, Gohan, Rick Hunter (Robotech), Lina Inverse and Amelia from Slayers. Anime is definitely full of NF main characters.


Goku (ENFP) yes, but Gohan was an ISFJ.


----------



## Rather Unusual

The Great One said:


> She is one badass INFP.


Oh, fuck no. She is neither a badass nor an INFP.


----------



## The Great One

Swordsman of Mana said:


> he does more Fe than Fi, INFJ works


INFJ it is then.


----------



## curious0610

Me. I'm totally badass.

Ha, ha.


----------



## Selene

Midnight Runner said:


> Just look at him. He's like 16 in this picture and he is using a demon-dog as a pillow. How much more badass do you get?


 LOLLL...that dog is seriously no joke.

Dog: [eyes turn yellow] _A warning, human. The Hour is near for the Sacrifice of the young maidens. Their blood of terror shall be collected into the Ten Cauldrons for the Rite of Torment. Then, an Ocean of Darkness shall engulf the Fire Isles, and the Midnight Tomb will open._

I think that that dog is the most bad-ass NF...


taptap said:


> I would agree with you but there's just one problem standing in the way of your theory.
> View attachment 29229
> 
> Think about it. There are very few introverts that have the energy to work in the entertainment industry. Especially on stage and as the frontman of one of the most popular band of the 90s. The social critique in his lyrics point towards iNtuition and Feeling. But is it Ne or Ni? He's not creative enough for an Ne-dom. Or even aux. Anyway, I think it's very likely that he's an ENFJ.


 Yeah, Marilyn Manson is definitely the shit.


----------



## KateMarie999

Dr. Doofenshmirtz from Phineas and Ferb is definitely an NF. Probably INFP or ENFP. Not sure if that's badass enough but it's the only one I could think of.


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Lol, INFJs are dominating this thread. Also, I've seen numerous people type him as an INTJ but I saw way too many NF qualities in him:

* Chuck Schuldiner-INFJ*








^ One of the best lyricists in metal and a badass guitar player. R.I.P Chuck, you will be missed...


----------



## The Great One

PulpFictionFan said:


> Lol, INFJs are dominating this thread. Also, I've seen numerous people type him as an INTJ but I saw way too many NF qualities in him:
> 
> *Chuck Schuldiner-INFJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ One of the best lyricists in metal and a badass guitar player. R.I.P Chuck, you will be missed...


What band was he in and how did he die?


----------



## geekofalltrades

I've always pegged Mordin Solus (one of your companions in the videogame Mass Effect 2) as an INFJ.


----------



## PulpFictionFan

The Great One said:


> What band was he in and how did he die?


He was the founding member of the band from my sig-> Death. They were the first and most respected/popular death metal band. He died of cancer in December of 2001. 

Chuck was "a lover of people, life, and animals". He enjoyed lone walks by himself. His lyrics were extremely deep and usually about corruption. Lastly, chuck was very close to and cared about his family. So altogether, he's INFJ...


----------



## shewhobabbles

William Shakespeare is usually pegged as an INFP. I'd say providing the foundation for English literature and contributing over 1,000 words to the language is pretty badass.


----------



## Resolution

I'm down to fight people from the other 3 temperaments who are in my weight class. Let's get a fight club going  

@Selene that dog is going to eat you. Those are the laws of nature.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

my avatar


----------



## The Great One

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my avatar


Who the hell is in your avatar?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Great One said:


> Who the hell is in your avatar?


Mithos Yggdrassil: INFP 8w9 Sx/Sp (yes, I know he looks like anything but, but this baby faced half elf is an 8 lol)


----------



## The Great One

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Mithos Yggdrassil: INFP 8w9 Sx/Sp (yes, I know he looks like anything but, but this baby faced half elf is an 8 lol)


An INFP 8? That's a new one on me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Great One said:


> An INFP 8? That's a new one on me.


I know of a few other possible INFP 8s, but this one is particular I'm sure of (I can't count the number of times I've played through this game lol) oh, and I'm sure he isn't INFJ too. he oozes Fi like a madman and goes stress ESTJ as well


----------



## The Great One

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I know of a few other possible INFP 8s, but this one is particular I'm sure of (I can't count the number of times I've played through this game lol) oh, and I'm sure he isn't INFJ too. he oozes Fi like a madman and goes stress ESTJ as well


What is the name of the game/series where I can find this person?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Great One said:


> What is the name of the game/series where I can find this person?


I'm afraid just mentioning his name is somewhat of a spoiler, but his name is Mithos Yggdrassill from Tales of Symphonia (it's definitely on my top 5 game list. a classic)


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

Kanye West an ENFP???..... Where did u got that idea?..


----------



## Dania

amethyst_butterfly said:


> Kanye West an ENFP???..... Where did u got that idea?..


idr!! that thought curdles milk!


----------



## EonsInTheNight

Gandhi
however stood in front of the tanks at Tiananmen Square probably


----------



## Itsgoodtodream

bobnickmad said:


> however stood in front of the tanks at Tiananmen Square probably


Never thought of that, but it might probably be true. And for sure he is/was a badass. Not many people dare to go stand in front of tank.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Never thought of Feelers as Badasses, but Tupac and Ghandi? Definitely would qualify. Appears I've run headlong into my own preconceived notions about Feelers in particular, that you are mostly pacifists, and almost pushovers...Not so.


----------

